# 1947 dayton picture



## rmhenaghan (Nov 26, 2009)

this is the bike i need help with. The serial # is 7h026832 which makes me think it is a 1947? maybe the parts were left over after the war. it has original paint. can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes the bike is Huffman built. The serial number indicates it was built in 1947.  Huffman continued postwar with a simple variation of their prewar frame with some detail differences until a complete revision in 1948 when they went to the big rear drop plates. 37Fleetwood posted a bunch of information about dating these bikes by features and serial numbers on the CABE in these threads:

Huffman serial number project

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1162

The Differences between prewar and postwar Huffmans

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1821

Some of the picture links no longer work but the information alone may help.

The one piece stamped stem actually dates back to about that time but I imagine it is a later replacement which is most likely the case for the ?? pitch CWC style sprocket (Probably Monark sourced.)


----------



## rmhenaghan (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks Phil. I have been restoring cars as a hobby for 20 years and wanted to try something new. My son got me interested in Balloon bikes. You don't see many 47's.

Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## SimpleMan (Nov 29, 2009)

RMS37 said:


> The one piece stamped stem actually dates back to about that time but I imagine it is a later replacement which is most likely the case for the ½” pitch CWC style sprocket (Probably Monark sourced.)




Phil,

I noticed while doing some research on '39 Dayton's that they used the 1/2" pitch sprocket similar to the Monark sprocket. I borrowed this from another thread which shows the sprocket on a '39 Dayton. Looks like they used this sprocket as far back as 39. I do realize it is a post war frame though. I have a '47 and it uses the same style cast stem as the '48 and newer (not sure when they changed to the stamped one).





Here is a picture of a '39 Dayton that 37FLEETWOOD posted showing the same sprocket.


----------



## SimpleMan (Nov 29, 2009)

Far from original, this is my '47


----------



## rmhenaghan (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks guys! I have started the restoration, the frame has been media blasted, primed and painted. I made stencils of the original paint pattern. The tank and fenders are next. Attached is my next project (Schwinn). I also have a Pre war huffman Lafrance, not sure the year (here we go again).

Ron


http://photobucket.com/rmhenaghan


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good information from Jeff.

I?m used to seeing the five hole sprocket on Huffmans like the one on his blue bike. The ?? prewar sprocket on the prewar Dayton is interesting and indicates that the sprocket on your bike may very well be original to the bike. Those sprockets look like may have been sourced from the same supplier as the Monark sprockets as they both are stamped instead of flat like the CWC sprockets. The CWC version also requires 3/16? wide chain.  

I?m not a Schwinn expert but I can help with information on the bike on photobucket labeled as a Huffman Lafrance (I hope this looks like help!) 

The bike is neither a Huffman nor is it pre-war. I assume that someone added a LaFrance headbadge to a bike they built from miscellaneous parts. The frame was produced by Cleveland Welding and dates to 1947-1949. The fork is also a CWC unit but it likely a year or two earlier than the frame. The saddle and the drop stand are pre-war. The seat is from about 1935-1937 and the drop stand is a prewar unit added to the bike (the frame would have originally been supplied with a kickstand.) The fenders, rack and tank all are CWC and may be original to the frame (you may know this, but I?ll mention the front fender is on backwards)

If you post the serial number (which may be followed by Cw or Acw) I could pin the date down a bit further. 

I apologize in advance if the above information negatively affects any plans you have for the bike but it is usually best to know these thing before you get to far down the wrong road with any restoration work


----------



## rmhenaghan (Nov 29, 2009)

*serial #*

Phil, the serial # is E 02158c. I hadn't had any intentions of restoring the mixing pot. I thought i would part it out. Let me know about the serial #s
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 29, 2009)

E02158 Cw (the Big C has a little w in its mouth) places the frame in the early part of 1948 by my calculations which are based on spreading the available numbers sequentially over the potential years of construction. I'm glad I asked about this one as it is the first "E----- Cw" number I have recorded and I now have at least one number from each Letter of the Cw serial series (A through J, minus I.)

Thanks, and I'm sure there are people here who will be happy to hear the bike may be available in pieces!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 29, 2009)

small fyi, the 1/2" pitch Monark type sprocket was only used on Dayton badged bikes to my knowledge, maybe something like a National is possible, the Huffman and other badges used the typical 1" pitch Huffman type sprocket. I believe both were made for Huffman by Wald and as far as I have been able to tell the 1/2" pitch sprocket is exactly the same as the ones used by later Monarks, probably also Wald pieces.


----------



## rmhenaghan (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thanks 37 fleetwood, RMS 37, SimpleMan*

thanks 37 Fleetwood and the group! You and your bike lovers have been very helpful. The last few posts saved me from searching for the correct one. I'm sending off the parts to be chromed today. Anyone know what model the Dayton could be? 

Ron


----------



## ccr (Dec 1, 2009)

Dont know about the Dayton, but the schwinn looks like a mid 50's Hornet Deluxe to me.


----------



## rmhenaghan (Dec 2, 2009)

*1956 Schwinn*

yes, it's a 1956. I will be selling it if you know anyone interested.

Ron


----------

